# ISPConfig3: Postfix + Mailman: User unknown in virtual mailbox table



## lxk (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo

ich habe auf Debian 5.0 (Lenny) eine ISPConfig3 Installation nach dem Tutorial durchgeführt. Funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei (verschiedene Domains, verschiedene Mailboxen, Emails können von und an die Domains auf dem Server gesendet werden).

Ich brauche aber auch Mailinglisten und habe daher nach diesem Tutorial eine Mailman konfiguration durchgeführt. Leider funktioniert dieses überhaupt nicht.

Versuche ich eine E-Mail an eine erstellte Liste zu senden, erhalte Ich immer die Fehlermeldung: 
	
	



```
Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual mailbox table (in reply to RCPT TO command)
```
Hier meine main.cf

```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = server1.XXXXX.XX
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases,hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases,hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = server1.XXXXXX.XX, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains = 
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
virtual_create_maildirsize = yes
virtual_maildir_extended = yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_maildir_limit_message = "The user you are trying to reach is over quota."
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = maildrop
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
message_size_limit = 0

#Mailman
virtual_maps = hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman

owner_request_special = no
```
Ein 
	
	



```
check_perms
```
 gibt keine Fehler aus.

Im log hab ich folgendes gefunden (ist allerdings schon älterer Eintrag und als Antwort auf ein postmap-Befehl):


```
warning: /var/lib/mailman/data/aliases, line 64: record is in "key: value" format; is this an alias file?
```
Weiß jemand Rat?

Vielen Dank!


/Edit

habe den Fehler gefunden:

Die Zeile:


```
virtual_alias_maps =  proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf,  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf,  hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
```
muss wie folgt lauten:


```
virtual_alias_maps =  proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf,  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf,  hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/[b]virtual-mailman[/b]
```
Nach einem Neustart der Dienste Postfix & Mailman haben alle ab diesem Zeitpunkt erstellten Listen einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------

